# not sure where to post my website information



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I like the color scheme  !!!!!! VERY ELEGANT !

The only suggestion would be to add MUCH better photos of your dogs. They need to be stacked-up, brushed out and photographed on leveled and hard surface, so visitors can see confirmation clearly. Than I would put one head close-up and than the rest is up to you as "fun photos". 

As the health results come in - post them under the main photo of each dog : )

Hope it helps : )))> 

Otherwise, VERY nice start !!!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I like the color scheme  !!!!!! VERY ELEGANT !
> 
> The only suggestion would be to add MUCH better photos of your dogs. They need to be stacked-up, brushed out and photographed on leveled and hard surface, so visitors can see confirmation clearly. Than I would put one head close-up and than the rest is up to you as "fun photos".
> 
> ...


LOL I know about the stacked shots, I just havent taken many, and the ones I did take were lost, I just posted the ones I did so that I could view the layout. 

Thanks!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Add it to your public profile too - that's very helpful to most. Then the link is always there.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

one thing i am not sure on is this- do y'all think it is too wordy?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> one thing i am not sure on is this- do y'all think it is too wordy?


Only in one spot really, and thats the available section, paragraph one - I think it's great to be honest to ALL that seek information but if I thinking devils advocate and not sure that sends an appealing message, you ahve a future goal and your website is SO NICE I don't think I would start that off that way.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Olie said:


> Only in one spot really, and thats the available section, paragraph one - I think it's great to be honest to ALL that seek information but if I thinking devils advocate and not sure that sends an appealing message, you ahve a future goal and your website is SO NICE I don't think I would start that off that way.


I was wondering about that too, but its a damned if I do, damned if I dont sort of thing... I wasnt sure how to get the point across that I wasnt intending to breed all my bitches young and such. HALP!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe add a 'Fun Pictures' tab? With pictures of all your dogs interacting with each other and family with text saying who's in the picture.

I LOVE the color you chose for your site!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmmm... Maybe you can just start with "Even though it was not a planned breeding we are now expecting and looking forward....and so and so ...

Most buyers would not care about that anyway and others who might would know what are you talking about :rolffleyes:

I like the upfront approach, actually, but I might be idealist and different - so my opinion might not be the "best" - I just know that I would sooner buy a puppy from an unknown breeder who openly tells me "the negatives" than from a breeder whom I catch "sugar-coating " even if he/she is the Westminster BIS !!!!!!

But - as I say --- it is me LOL


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

It's a beautiful website and I can easily picture it with nice stacked photos of your dogs. I love the coloring and the link bars, just really really pretty.

I would shorten the home page. I like a nice short home page with just the basic info. You can always add an About Us page that has all that info on it. 

On the home page I would just say this part:

"We have a small breeding program in the works, and are seeking to create the best possible all-around poodle. A dog that not only conforms to the breed standard and does well in the conformation ring, but can also excel in other events, as well as be a cherished pet and family member.

Health, Temperament, and Conformation are the foundation of our program. Why?: 

* Health- we strive to produce only healthy dogs. Its heartbreaking to watch a puppy grow up and develop a genetic disorder that could have been prevented by better breeding practices. We screen for eye disorders through CERF, Hip Dysplasia, Von Willebrand's disease, Neonatal Encephalopathy, Sebaceous Adenitis, as well as thyroid and heart problems.
* Temperament- A stable temperament is not only needed for a good show dog, but also for a good pet. After all, they are only showing for a year or two, but they are pets for life. We do not want to breed fearful dogs, or aggressive dogs. We use "earlyneurological stimulation" on our very young puppies, and temperament test using the Volhard Puppy Apptitude Test to place our puppies in the right homes, and ensure that they do not end up shipped around from home to home, or in a shelter.
* Conformation- Form follows function. We want our dogs to not only win in a ring, but to also perform the tasks which they were bred to do. A dog that is poorly put together MAY appear to look nice in the ring, but will not be able to retrieve a bird from water, it may not even be able to swim.

We do not believe in housing huge numbers of dogs, we are not a puppy mill, and our dogs live in our home with us."(maybe put this part up towards the top of the page) I also edited the above a little bit 

Then everything else on that page could go on an About Us page with lots of candid photos of you, your hubby and your original dog(s). I LOVE it when people have an About Us page. But when I first go to a website I like the main pages to be short sweet and to the point. Later, I like to go back and read all about the people behind the dogs 

Very very nice job!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice and well put together. The only thing I saw wrong was typo's.
Great Website.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

good start! I love the picture you have of Jamie- I want to see more


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> I was wondering about that too, but its a damned if I do, damned if I dont sort of thing... I wasnt sure how to get the point across that I wasnt intending to breed all my bitches young and such. HALP!!!


EXACTLY! That's why I think it's best to communicate this to those of interest and not on your site - the normal buyer is not going to be looking at that, you are not hiding anything by not placing it there........I know a few that have had this hic-cup and it's NOT on their site Kudo's for you - but if you put it in lights.......then the haters come out:rolffleyes: So I would focus on your vision and future plans.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

One thing I noticed straight off, in one paragraph, talking about how your dogs are pets first and foremost, it says "They love to ride in the can". I figured you meant car there, but you want to be as professional as possible


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

*tina* said:


> One thing I noticed straight off, in one paragraph, talking about how your dogs are pets first and foremost, it says "They love to ride in the can". I figured you meant car there, but you want to be as professional as possible


LMAO Thanks for catching that! I ran spell checker, but obviously it doesnt check for things that don't make sense. 

HEE HEE


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

You never post a lot of pics of you dogs lol But I like them they are very nice. 

I also like you website alot ! very clean , and more professional looking then most breeders websites I have seen.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you Roxy! 
I know I don't post a lot of pix, but LOL, I have a camera that takes a special battery, and I lost the charger. I can get a new one at wal-mart, but I always seem to forget it, or don't have the money for it at the time:doh: and then there is the fact that my husband cant 
A) stack a dog
B) take a decent picture to save his life 

Last week P4P was supposed to come over to take some for me, but then we remembered it was valentines day. lol 

so anyway, she's supposed to come this weekend to do it, hopefully we can get some decent shots of these guys. 



I have seen some breeder sites that are just atrocious with glitter, moving things, pictures that flip and change color and trailing mouse things.... I like simplistic designs. 


I hate "trashy" stuff and I want people to take me seriously 

My husband wanted me to add some of those sparkle graphics that you can get for your Myspace and stuff like that, I told him if he wanted glitter he could buy some at the craft store and throw it at the computer. :fish:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> Thank you Roxy!
> I know I don't post a lot of pix, but LOL, I have a camera that takes a special battery, and I lost the charger. I can get a new one at wal-mart, but I always seem to forget it, or don't have the money for it at the time:doh: and then there is the fact that my husband cant
> A) stack a dog
> B) take a decent picture to save his life
> ...


LMAO @ your husband wanting glitter ! I am glad you website is very nice ! I dont know if you seen my post on spoospirits thread about websites? I look at hundreds a day and I will literally leave a website if its too hard to navigate.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't say anything until you've decided if you even want to deal with these people after they contact you and then you can explain circumstances. I like the website a lot. It's easy to access, the colors are nice and everything is very clear, good job.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I love the colors you have picked - very easy on the eyes. I'd like to see a picture of you/significant other in the "about us" page, and maybe a close-up of "papa don't preach" on the girls page. 

Great job!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello! I really want to take a look at your website, but when I click on the link, it says, *service not available*... Thank you.


----------

